# how to get rid of the ski goggle tan?



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

And ending up with sunburn on the top half....


----------



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

Don't. Take pride in your goggle tan.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

areveruz said:


> Don't. Take pride in your goggle tan.


This!
:thumbsup:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Grow some facial hair.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

spray-on-tan to match


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Wear it with pride!! Otherwise, do what I did and put sunscreen on before heading out.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

just leave your gogs on, have you got a date or somethin'?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

mojo maestro said:


> Grow some facial hair.


this wont cover up a goggle tan. i know from experience.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

set your face on fire. 

this will help with both your goggle tan and mental toughness.


----------



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> set your face on fire.
> 
> this will help with both your goggle tan and mental toughness.


This:thumbsup:.
10char


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

ride with no goggles
use a tanning bed
peel off the lower part of your face
go the the clinc MJ got his skin bleached at


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

areveruz said:


> Don't. Take pride in your goggle tan.


Normally, I don't care, but I have called in sick for a big budget meeting to go ride. Luckily showing up the next day with a well-defined goggle tan was merely embarrassing since the VP cancelled at the last minute. Next time, sun block may be a career saver.


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

Go spray tan that shit. Now. Lol


----------



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

but it will stay for the whole summer?


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

For life actually. If you look at older riders/skiers, half their face is super tan from all the years of accumulated goggle tans.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

kusanagi said:


> but it will stay for the whole summer?


my goggle tan is usually gone within a week of no shredding or at least very faded, but i also spend a lot of time outside.


----------



## j1nftw1n (Jan 13, 2013)

I spray coppwrtone sunscreen and Wear a bandana or face mask. Tadaaaaaa problem solved... I'm a pale ass mofo and went boarding multiple times this season in beautiful blue bird days in Tahoe, big bear, aspen, copper mtn and am still pale as ever


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Bones said:


> Next time, sun block may be a career saver.


Give "honesty" a try... get a day off instead of call in sick


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

neni said:


> Give "honesty" a try... get a day off instead of call in sick


Neni FTW. :thumbsup:


----------



## behi (Feb 27, 2013)

neni said:


> Give "honesty" a try... get a day off instead of call in sick


Americans got on average 12 vacation days in 2012. Getting additional unpaid time off will generally be difficult or impossible...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

behi said:


> Americans got on average 12 vacation days in 2012. Getting additional unpaid time off will generally be difficult or impossible...


:blink:


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Ride with a lit glow stick in your goggles for an even tan


----------

